# Painting gutters trim color and facia board body color



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

What do you guy's like or do the most? Do you paint the gutters the trim color only, and leave the fascia board under it the body color , or do you paint the gutter and the fascia the same color and use both as trim?


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

i do what ever cust. wants never decide for them or your asking for trouble no body likes to buy paint for a do over ,but personally i like the two different color look if its not to drastic


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> What do you guy's like or do the most? Do you paint the gutters the trim color only, and leave the fascia board under it the body color , or do you paint the gutter and the fascia the same color and use both as trim?



:blink:


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> What do you guy's like or do the most? Do you paint the gutters the trim color only, and leave the fascia board under it the body color , or do you paint the gutter and the fascia the same color and use both as trim?[/quot
> 
> I prefer the facia,gutter,soffit and trim to be the same colour...{white of off-white}
> 
> There are times when a brown,black or grey looks good also.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

For those that don't know what I'm talking about. the board that the gutters are mounted on sometimes it hangs lower than the gutter, and somethimes there is no board at all it's just a gutter hanging on rafters, but when you have a fascia board under the gutter, do you paint it the trim color, or body color.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

The reason I'm asking is, we most always do them both the same trim color, but this week I'm doing a house where we are painting the gutters the trim and leaving the fascia the body color. I really like the look way better, but it is more work to paint.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I paint the gutter, facia and soffit the same color unless it is to be specified that the gutter is accented, which I think i have only done that once.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

We have always painted them the same color. But one time I had a job after I showed up to paint (after the bid and soforth) where the old guy told me that he wanted a special gutter paint on the gutters and regular paint on the facia. Same color just different paints and it should cost the same cause its not anything different to go from one paint to the other(he understood he was changing the specs). I told him it would cost 75% more and he flipped, I said see ya. Why would he think that it wouldnt cost more when I am trimming them both into each other instead of one paint on both and this is all off a 24' ladder so alot more moving. I have 1 of these customers every year that just blow my mind and will never forget.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

capitalcity painting said:


> We have always painted them the same color. But one time I had a job after I showed up to paint (after the bid and soforth) where the old guy told me that he wanted a special gutter paint on the gutters and regular paint on the facia. Same color just different paints and it should cost the same cause its not anything different to go from one paint to the other(he understood he was changing the specs). I told him it would cost 75% more and he flipped, I said see ya. Why would he think that it wouldnt cost more when I am trimming them both into each other instead of one paint on both and this is all off a 24' ladder so alot more moving. I have 1 of these customers every year that just blow my mind and will never forget.


 
Good for you!..I would have done the same...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The best looking job where I was able to have an input on the colors, the gutter was painted a dark gray that "matched" the roof shingles and the facia was the trim color.

Point being, it all depends on the house and what looks best - - - unless the HO wants what is the most cost effective.

as I think I heard first from my friend Jim Parodi, "everything depends on everthing else"


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

well, this has been more work forsure, but I really like the way it is turning out, I may want to offer it to people with ofcourse an extra charge.The problem with this house is the rafters were a little thicker than the fascia so if you painted the fascia a trim color it would show up funky at the bottom side.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

It depends on the house/job/HO wants mainly, but I like to do the body color for the 3/4 of the house then the front the gutter gets the trim color. I like to make some cool deferences in pieces that make it look neat.










I am painting my own place like this. The soffit is painted body color, the freezeboard and facia and gutter are all trim color.


----------



## Mr. Brett (Jul 24, 2009)

Honestly it really depends on the colors of the house. Most of the time I've done it as one color but sometimes certain colors look so good together I can see why the customer asked. It is ALWAYS an additional charge for two seperate colors.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

*How about this gutter, fascia, sofit combo?*

This is a before of a house we did last year. Copper gutters, kind of hard to see but just on the garage side.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I paint the gutter, facia and soffit the same color unless it is to be specified that the gutter is accented, which I think i have only done that once.


that is mostly how we do it as well...


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I always advise customers to have the gutters the same as the fascia. The reason being that gutters aren't always the nicest of things to see. Picking them out in a different color draws attention to them whereas the same color helps them to blend in.


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't think I've ever painted a gutter separate from the fascia. Not sure if I would unless I saw it or had it requested.


----------

